# Hemibagrus wyckii " crystal eyed catfish "



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

g'day all

im thinking about getting rid of my 5" crystal eyed catfish







i know that this is a beast of a catfish but i dont know how much its worth ?

how much do you think i should ask for it

if you need and info about it click below
http://www.planetcatfish.com/cotm/2002-12.htm

thanks all


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

$125


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

100-125


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

so roughly £45.00 ?










if anyone in england near manchester wants it p,m me

p.s must have suitable tank for reasons stated in the above article

thanks all


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Crystal-eyed cats are the shiz








If James Bond was a catfish, he would have been a H. wyckii...

I'd love to keep one in a big-ass tank, but unfortunately I never even seen one in real life, let alone for sale...


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

If Bruce Lee was a catfish he would be Asian Red Tail and kick all there asses


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yup, the general consensus is ARTCs are worse than wyckii, not that wyckii arent often wicked themselves, of course


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

why are you getting rid of it???

They are amazing fish, I have mine 21" in my community tank.

Also i reckon you can get at least £65 for it ...

Wharf are selling a 7" for £125, I saw some recently of 4" for £70 so raise the price a little.

carl


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lophius, how is the temperament of yours with other fish? what are you keeping it with? is there a pecking order in the tank? if so how does the wyckii fare? has it killed anything? what size tank is this?


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

> how is the temperament of yours with other fish?


Quite mellow most of the time ... bites the turtle every now and then and occasionally has a small nip at the redtail



> what are you keeping it with?


Redtail 24", L. longibarbus / marmoratus 20", giraffe cat 13", 2 Pbass 13", 2 B microlepis 12", 4 oscars, Ozzy gourami 18", Channa obscura 18", L. alexandrii 17" .. and a couple of plecs.



> there a pecking order in the tank?


Yes pbass at the top, then redtail, then microlepis .... then everybody else ...



> if so how does the wyckii fare?


the wykii pretty much keeps itself to itself, but when it's hungry it doesn't miss out.



> has it killed anything?


 ..

Nothing, even when it was little.

I find that the aggressiveness of wykii is very overated. I have kept three now including two big ones (counting this one), the last one I had was 27" long and lived quite happily in a community tank also .. unfortunately whilst I was away at uni it was killed by a big aro that I kept it with.

I think, like with all fish, if they are kept on their own then it is difficult to acclimate them to living with other fish, if you keep them with other fish from a small size then they grow up with them and accept them as part of the territory. I have had this one for 3 years now, it was 4" when I got it.

I see a lot of posts about wykii aggression but have not actually seen a post from anyone that keeps one and can vouch for the aggression first hand. It does have one hell of a bite - you can hear it biting the turtle, and it bit me once, but so long as its fed there's no need for it to attack any other fish.



> what size tank is this?


10x3x3 - I think one of the keys to success is plenty of space.

If i were you i'd keep the wykii rather than selling it as they really are fab. You could actually easily keep an adult on its own (if you fancied areally impressive show fish) in a 4x2x2 ... it's be fine.

carl


----------



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

lophius said:


> > how is the temperament of yours with other fish?
> 
> 
> Quite mellow most of the time ... bites the turtle every now and then and occasionally has a small nip at the redtail
> ...


Nice to hear that some wyckii can be kept with other fish i like these cats and always wanted to keep one but i have a 20inch black shark how do you think the wyckii would get on with a aggresive territoral fish like that.Could they coexist together in the same tank?.


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> If Bruce Lee was a catfish he would be Asian Red Tail and kick all there asses :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not bruce lee,
jackie chan kicks bruce lee's ass...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a*men said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > If Bruce Lee was a catfish he would be Asian Red Tail and kick all there asses :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> ...










you're kidding right?

lophius the fact that two mere 13" peacocks are ruling that tank is nothing short of astounding


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks all the best offer ive had upto yet has been £50.00 but the person is far away from where i am so anyone near manchester who wants it p.m me or email at [email protected]

id like to keep it lophius but the tank that i have at the moment is too small 48x12x15 and i have recently bought so baby tinfoil barbs and already lost one to the catfish plus one neon swordtail that i got yesterday

ill try and post a pic of it for you to check out soon its just tricky getting decent pic

thanks again all


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Jackie Chan couldnt fight his way out of a paper bag


----------

